
Searching for Sunken Treasure Is the Future of American Archeology - curtis
https://www.inverse.com/article/16287-searching-for-sunken-treasure-is-the-brutal-future-of-american-archeology
======
chrisbrandow
Another job soon to be lost to robots. :-)

